
Motorized reaction-wheel cube that can balance and walk on its edges - flippyhead
http://boingboing.net/2013/12/20/cubli-motorized-reaction-whee.html
======
ColinWright
For those who are interested, there are many sources for this story, giving
different levels of detail, and making different claims. You can see some of
them here, although there are no comments on any of them:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6949089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6949089)
(phys.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946928)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946485)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946366)
(ethz.ch)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943508)
(theverge.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942335)
(thetechblock.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941890)
(digg.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5285021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5285021)
(robohub.org)

